# April Meeting? The meeting is scheduled for 28 April!



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

has a April meeting been planed, or talked about yet. I would like to know if there is a April meeting, if so when and where?

*
INSERTED BY MODERATOR
The April meeting will be held at Royal Aquatics in Flower Mound.

Date: Sunday, 4/28/2013
Time: 1:00-3:00pm

Address:

Royal Aquatics
2601 Flower Mound Rd #101
Flower Mound, TX 75028

Phone: (972)410-3597
Web: http://royalaquaticsinc.com

Topic:
Mike Owens, the owner, will give some background about the store, how they mangage plants in their tanks, and provide some information on products of interest to the planted tank community.

Bring: New members, snacks*


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I talked to Mike at Royal Aquatics (new lfs in Flower Mound) again the other day and he really wants to host a meeting at the store. He said he'd like to do something in the next month or so.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I talked to Mike at Royal Aquatics (new lfs in Flower Mound) again the other day and he really wants to host a meeting at the store. He said he'd like to do something in the next month or so.


cool, I talked to him one day. guess mike, alex, and who ever is B.O.D. need to call him up and make plans.


----------



## Biomarine2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love to attend a meeting. I'm new to planted tanks. I'm setting up my 55 gallon cube with LED lighting and need some guidance. I'm not getting any kind of answers to the questions i'm asking on the forum. Plus i'd love to meet some local aquarists.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Biomarine2000 said:


> I would love to attend a meeting. I'm new to planted tanks. I'm setting up my 55 gallon cube with LED lighting and need some guidance. I'm not getting any kind of answers to the questions i'm asking on the forum. Plus i'd love to meet some local aquarists.


wondering why no one is answering. we would love to answer your questions. ask away.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It'd be adviseable to note that the aquascaping hobby is alive thanks the internet. Not because of some glorious local fish shop.

All the little fish store owners have one thing on their mind - how to bring a group of people to their store to buy something and even better - buy stuff, setup a planted tank for them for free, and talk about the store (advertise it for free) on a few forums for a few days.

If the guy does not donate some good quality items to the club he is using the club. Fat chance he will start carrying amazing unseen plants or real aquascaping supplies in a near or far future. Supporting local small business or not that's all there is to it because the aquascaping hobby is small and can't support even part of a fish store.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nikolay makes a good, but is that all we would want from a store give us this and that so we have a place to meet. this brings me to a question and a poll. how many shops are still giving us discounts, and who here is actually using them..

yeah some stores I think would just want are money, well others it would matter if they get or money or not. 

the truth is the aquatic plant hobby is small, most of the shops around here don't cater to us. because it all about salt water these days. what can we do to change that.

where are the mom and pop shops that don't want to just take money and help the hobby out. any body want to open an aquatic plant shop? plus on the other side alot of people don't know how hard it is to run a business. okay I'll stop bla bla bla ing.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, but I fail how to see how the store (any store) is using the club by hosting a meeting. They are a new store and yes they are trying to attract people who use what they sell, isn't that business is about? Nobody said they were running a charity. Even if we have a meeting there and every member buys something, so what? It does not hurt anyone. It does not hurt the club. Nobody is forcing anyone to buy anything they don't want to. Meanwhile, your saying they have to donate stuff or they are no good to us. Now who's using who?

The fact is that there are good stores and good owners out there. If they can make enough money to keep the doors open it gives local hobbyists another place to shop. Everybody wins. Otherwise all the lfs will close and we'll be stuck with Petsmart.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

DNA is honoring my fishbox and apc discount. not sure about fish gallery as only thing i bought was already on clearance but i think others have received a discount. to my knowledge Rift2Reef honors the fishbox discount....those are all I shop as I do 95% on-line


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Any business that wants to find a select, targeted, group of customers spends a lot of money and effort in finding, inviting, and keeping them. Go to any advertising agency and ask them how much for a list of customers of say age X, having X number of children, and hobby A. You will get dizzy to hear the $$$ number. And here a fish store owner just has to say they will let the club meet at their store. And give some not-so-generous discounts.

I guess that shows the value of our hobby in everybody's eyes. We can't change that but we can certainly change how we see our hobby. For a long time now it has been basically free information, free help, free plants, and so on. That is great until someone tries to cash in on the fun. Then if we don't act in a reasonable way we are simply taken advantage of.

Some years ago one of the local fish store owners wanted to have the club setup some kind of huge size tank in his shop. I cut him right off. Because the club had been at the shop already and nothing exciting came out of it. Now he wanted us to set up a big planted tank for the sake of what? Fun? Money? We have the fun and he gets the benefit of the whole deal.

I speak from the experience of years dealing with these amazing individuals. If you don't like what I'm saying write it off as a personal opinion. And I will hope you never adopt it too.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe we can find one of those fish shops that want us to set up a tank in their place for free, they can donate a couple of raffle prizes and maybe pay for the plants and that money can go into our fund. We all win, maybe.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, SOME advertising, but we are not talking a Super Bowl commercial here. We're talking good old fashioned word of mouth advertising (my post - by the way I am not the owner, nor has he come here trying to advertise) and networking (hosting a meeting) Obviously we have a difference of opinion (likely shaped by our respective past experiences) and I'm not trying to start an internet fight. I just don't see the need to demonize a local businees owner for trying to get their name out there.

Joey, as far as I know all of the lfs still honor our discounts. Jim (WRabbitt) used to handle that, but I don't think he's been around for a long time. Not sure who's handling it now.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think Jim got out along time ago, or got busy with a new girl/friend or wife. I know DNA,and fish gallery still honor us. I haven't been to the west part of the metro plex to see if the discounts still aply out that way.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone, we're sorry this has taken so long to announce! It took a long time to confirm the date.

*The April meeting will be held at Royal Aquatics in Flower Mound.*

Date: Sunday, 4/28/2013
Time: 1:00-3:00pm

Address:

Royal Aquatics
2601 Flower Mound Rd #101
Flower Mound, TX 75028

Phone: (972)410-3597
Web: http://royalaquaticsinc.com

Topic:
Mike Owens, the owner, will give some background about the store, how they mangage plants in their tanks, and provide some information on products of interest to the planted tank community.

Bring: New members, snacks,


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well everybody. I took off from Joshua with chairs in the back of the truck and plants in bags for trading. Ended up on Flower Mound a few minutes late. No one was there! SO FUNNY!!! I was a week early!!!

I met the owner. He's a very nice man. He's very interested in having a great planted tank store. He let me leave the chairs there for next Sunday. I left him my plants. He's going to see how well they grow for him.

Hope to see you all there next week!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey im not gonna make it, but let me know how the plant selection is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I say it went good, Thanks MIKE.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, what a treat to see a fish store with live plants in almost every freshwater tank!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Was there a good selection? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

They had a nice selection of plants. It was a great meeting.


----------

